

Can you solve the mysterious code on this medieval sword - rwmj
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3187667/Can-solve-riddle-NDXOXCHWDRGHDXORVI-British-Library-appeals-help-cracking-code-carved-medieval-double-edged-sword.html

======
hoodoof
It's "Orcrist" in base 64.

